# Nomi di vascelli: femminile o maschile?



## Gommik

Buonasera a tutti, 
vi pongo un dilemma che mi ha sempre incuriosita sin da quando vedevo Star Trek. Esiste una norma specifica per l'assegnazione del genere maschile o femminile al nome di un vascello, sia esso una nave, un transatlantico, una nave spaziale o uno shuttle?
Premesso che il problema non esiste per gli aerei. Es.  il Tomcat, l'F15, lo Stealth, il Martin Mariner, il Canadair. C'è però il b-52, detto, anche se non univocamente, "la Stratofortress". 
Non esisteva neanche per i treni, _anticamente_ prendevano il Torino, il Piepoli, il Genova. Ora con il/la Fracciarossa e Frecciargento invece si ripropone. 
E' corretto "la Frecciarossa" o "il Frecciarossa"?

Inoltre il dubbio mi si è fortemente acceso dopo il caso dell'affondamento del vascello "Concordia". Media vari hanno sempre detto "la Costa Concordia". Io credo sia errato, che si debba dire "la nave Concordia" o semplicemente "il Concordia". C'è tra l'altro il precedente del _Concorde_, aereo francese ora in disarmo. 
Si sarebbe portati a pensare che si declini l'articolo in base al nome del vascello, e in effetti noi diciamo "Nelson trionfò con la Victory", ma diciamo anche "il Columbia si è distrutto entrando nell'atmosfera". Non riusciremmo facilmente a dire "Trafalgar e *il* Victory", e non riusciremmo mai a dire "l'Enterprise si è distrutt*o* durante un conflitto con i Klingon". 
Però diciamo "la Nimitz", "la Lexington", "la Yorktown". 
E così in Star Trek per le astronavi "la Bolzmann", "La Melbourne", "la T'Pau". Però contemporaneamente diciamo "l(o)' Intrepid" o "il Constellation". 

La confusione diventa più problematica quando si parla di sonde e vascelli spaziali realmente esistenti, ad esempio gli Shuttle sono tutti declinati al maschile compreso *lo* Enterprise. 
Ma per le sonde è una vera tregenda: il Curiosity, la Opportunity, lo Spirit, ecc. Tanto che i giornalisti hanno deciso di tagliare corto e chiamarli per nome o applicare qualche sostantivo di corredo, ad esempio: "Il robottino Curiosity è da mesi sul suolo marziano". 
Noi diciamo "il Pioneer" e "i due Voyager", ma anche "la Giotto", "la Cassini-Huygens", "la Ulisse" ecc. 

Ora, chiedo in anticipo scusa per  questo messaggio logorroico e probabilmente insulso, ma credetemi se vi dico che io mi ci arrovello le notti. Perciò un grazie di cuore a chiunque mi dia una mano. 

Lidia


----------



## Teerex51

In italiano, che io sappia, ci si basa -- o si dovrebbe -- sul genere del tipo di mezzo. Se il mezzo è una motonave, si dovrebbe dire "la Carducci", sottintendendo motonave, anche se il buon Giosuè era maschietto...
Il B-17 era maschio perchè era un aereo e anche un bombardiere, finché non entrava in gioco il suo soprannome "Fortezza Volante" e allora diventava femmina.
La _Nimitz_ è una portaerei e quindi, come tutte le altre, è femmina anche se Mr Nimitz si chiamava Chester (lo è anche la _Cavour_, con buona pace di Camillo).
Nel caso di _Concordia_ abbiamo una nave (ergo, femminile) e il _Concorde_, maschile perché aereo.

Poi ci sono le eccezioni, i giornalisti cialtroni, gli ignoranti e così via a complicarci la vita e turbare i nostri sonni. Spero di non aver contribuito anche io.


----------



## francisgranada

Gommik said:


> ... Perciò un grazie di cuore a chiunque mi dia una mano ...


Dici _un grazie _(e non _una grazia _o _tante grazie_). Non è interessante? ...  (ovviamente, si capisce benissimo il perché, ma ...)

Comunque, secondo me, se una norma grammaticale è basata su qualcosa che "si deve sottintendere", allora una tale norma _a priori _non può essere del tutto univoca e nemmeno "stabile" nel tempo ... (_tempora mutantur_)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Lidia e ciao ragazzi! 

Sono d'accordo con Tee  
Il nome viene scelto dopo che si è stabilito il genere (maschile o femminile) del mezzo:_ "la sonda _Discovery" diventa "_il_ Discovery" se si sceglie di definirla  "uno shuttle" 

Per il resto: 
- Il (treno) Frecciarossa
- Il (vapore) Principe di Savoia
- La (nave) Armonia


----------



## giginho

Teerex51 said:


> In italiano, che io sappia, ci si basa -- o si dovrebbe -- sul genere del tipo di mezzo. Se il mezzo è una motonave, si dovrebbe dire "la Carducci", sottintendendo motonave, anche se il buon Giosuè era maschietto...
> Il B-17 era maschio perchè era un aereo e anche un bombardiere, finché non entrava in gioco il suo soprannome "Fortezza Volante" e allora diventava femmina.
> La _Nimitz_ è una portaerei e quindi, come tutte le altre, è femmina anche se Mr Nimitz si chiamava Chester (lo è anche la _Cavour_, con buona pace di Camillo).
> Nel caso di _Concordia_ abbiamo una nave (ergo, femminile) e il _Concorde_, maschile perché aereo.
> 
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni, i giornalisti cialtroni, gli ignoranti e così via a complicarci la vita e turbare i nostri sonni. Spero di non aver contribuito anche io.



Tendenzialmente gli aerei sono tutti maschili, vista anche la loro configurazione quando hanno ala a Delta (questa battuta è per intelletti raffinati  ) ma è "sempre" il sottinteso che ne detta il genere, su questo concordo con Mister T


----------



## longplay

Forse dipende anche dal ruolo della nave : petroliera , incrociatore, sommergibile, portaereri (la Garibaldi), nave da crociera, ... nonchè dal tipo : Yacht , panfilo, fregata ecc. .
Chissà se il giapponese "maru" è maschile o femminile ?! Ciao 

Gigin, vuoi dire dire che assomiglia al simbolo "make love... etc.", pur essendo "da guerra" o ti riferisci al "Rafale" francese ? Boh !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP  

Lo yacht di mio zio si chiama "Marietta"  ... scherzo!


----------



## longplay

Anja, vai a pescare proprio lo "Yacht".... ! Ebbene..... IL "MARIETTA" ! Ciao  !


----------



## Anja.Ann

... scusami! Non ho resistito!  
Ciao a te!


----------



## tefNutella

C'è anche la (nave spaziale) Normandy (e mica solo Giginho può fare citazioni accessibili a pochi! )... 
e cercando cercando su google si trova la (sonda) Pioneer e la (sonda) Voyager insieme alla (sonda) Huygens 

mi accodo a Tee ed LP


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, cari amici , ho una domanda: Come (cavolo) riesce un povero mortale italiano indovinare se, diciamo, un/una _Tupolev-334_ sia un bombardiere, shuttle, portabombe, nave spaziale, sonda, aircraft carreer, astronave, aereo, avione, airbus .... ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao caro Francis 

"Bombardiere" è maschile in italiano, quindi puoi dire "_un_ Tupolev"


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao cara Anna . 
Ho capito. Prima bisogna dare un'occhiata alla Wikipedia ....


----------



## Anja.Ann

... se non sai che il Tupolev è un bombardiere, sì! 

Ma, come dicevo poco sopra, di solito un mezzo (aereo, nave, motocicletta) viene conosciuto, da subito, con il nome proprio che lo accompagna ... tant'è che tutti sanno cosa è una Vespa (... in Italia almeno)  Baci


----------



## giginho

tefNutella said:


> C'è anche la (nave spaziale) Normandy (e mica solo Giginho può fare citazioni accessibili a pochi!)... ma le mie almeno sono a doppio senso!!!  si, lo so, sono pirla!
> e cercando cercando su google si trova la (sonda) Pioneer e la (sonda) Voyager insieme alla (sonda) Huygens
> 
> mi accodo a Tee ed LP





francisgranada said:


> Ciao, cari amici , ho una domanda: Come (cavolo) riesce un povero mortale italiano indovinare se, diciamo, un/una _Tupolev-334_ sia un bombardiere, shuttle, portabombe, nave spaziale, sonda, aircraft carreer, astronave, aereo, avione, airbus .... ?



Beh, sfido chiunque che non sappia quantomeno che un Tupolev-334 sia un aereo a sapare anche solo che esiste una cosa chiamata Tupolev....e poi si deve distinguere:

il Tupolev Tu-144 è l'aereo
La Tupolev è la ditta produttrice

Per la cronaca, il Tupolev TU-334 _*NON*_ è un bombardiere!





francisgranada said:


> Ciao cara Anna .
> Ho capito. Prima bisogna dare un'occhiata alla Wikipedia ....





Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao caro Francis
> 
> "Bombardiere" è maschile in italiano, quindi puoi dire "_un_ Tupolev"



Vedi sopra, in questo caso si usa il maschile perchè Tu-334 è un aereo


----------



## Anja.Ann

giginho said:


> il Tupolev Tu-144 è l'aereo
> La Tupolev è la ditta produttrice
> Per la cronaca, il Tupolev TU-334 _*NON*_ è un bombardiere!



Ma tu guarda, credevo che i Tupolev (come il Tupolev TU-16) fossero quasi esclusivamente bombardieri. Ne imparo una al giorno!


----------



## Gommik

Sono sinceramente sorpresa ed onorata che questo thread abbia due pagine di risposte e non meno sorpresa del suo tono dialogatorio: ricordavo una maggiore _austerity_. 

Vedo che in molti sono appassionati di veicoli a motore e posso precisare che uno shuttle non è in alcun modo assimilabile ad una sonda. 
Tuttavia non è per nulla ragionevole pensare che tutti siano a conoscenza di queste differenze che da un punto di vista fattuale sono enormi, ma linguistico quasi ininfluenti. Anche persone colte e informate non hanno la minima idea dell'esistenza della ditta Tupolev e dei suoi prodotti: dare per scontato il contrario mi sembra una grossa imprudenza. 

Inoltre sappiamo bene tutti che la maggior parte di questi nomi proviene dall'Inglese, che non ha articoli differenziati per il genere, quindi a seconda di una traduzione differente il vascello in questione avrà un genere differente. E' corretto? 
Noi diciamo "lo yacht", ma potremmo anche dire "la pilotina", per cui "il Marietta" diverrebbe "la Marietta". 
Credo che anche ai più addentrati nelle materie belliche e scientifiche sarebbe difficile ordinare ogni tipo di veicolo per classe, e ad occhio e a naso, una precisa e durevole distinzione tra -mettiamo- "nave carboniera" e "rimorchio" non credo sia poi tanto elementare . 

Per cui mi sembra che la libertà di scelta, confinante con una certa anarchia linguistica, in questo campo sia la dominante. E' corretto?


----------



## longplay

Forse si, forse no: dipende dal contesto generale (persone, parole e opere). Comunque, anche per la "pilotina" (magari ne avessi una, piccolina) userei "il" "marietta":
questione di "feeling" marinaresco (del tutto fantasioso). I giapponesi scelgono poco ; hanno tutte "maru" (forse con l' eccezione dei vascelli da guerra), ma questa
è un'altra storia, non priva d' interesse, però. Ciao, Gommik !
PS Non m' ero accorto di "shuttle" = sonda: povera navetta, ma ormai non può più offendersi, essendo quasi "in disarmo".
    Il crollo di "aplomb", freddo e austero, è forse conseguenza delle temperature.


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Forse si, forse no: dipende dal contesto generale (persone, parole e opere). Comunque, anche per la "pilotina" (magari ne avessi una, piccolina) userei "il" "marietta":
> questione di "feeling" marinaresco (del tutto fantasioso). I giapponesi scelgono poco ; hanno tutte "maru" (forse con l' eccezione dei vascelli da guerra), ma questa
> è un'altra storia, non priva d' interesse, però. Ciao, Gommik !
> PS Non m' ero accorto di "shuttle" = sonda: povera navetta, ma ormai non può più offendersi, essendo quasi "in disarmo".
> Il crollo di "aplomb", freddo e austero, è forse conseguenza delle temperature.



Chiedo scusa se sembro un pidocchioso rompipalle ma vorrei sottolineare una cosa per puro piacere della conoscenza e non per sviare "l'articolatio". Shuttle = navetta spaziale; la sonda è cosa diversa. Cassini è una sonda (cfr qui) uno shuttle invece è questo. La principale differenza fra i due, almeno in teoria, è che lo shuttle rientra a terra (se gli ingegneri non sbagliassero i calcoli....) mentre la sonda vaga nello spazio e non fa rientro alla base.....questo in estrema sintesi.


Buona mattina a tutti!


----------



## Gommik

E allora facendo una breve ricapitolazione, il feeling marinaresco/militare/scientifico, ci induce a dare nomi maschili ad alcuni tipi di vascelli. In questo caso potrei essere ripresa se dicessi "Il Costa Concordia è affondato al largo dell'Isola del Giglio"? Notate che ho volutamente anteposto il nome "Costa" anch'esso femminile, ma probabilmente un cognome, proprio per confondere maggiormente le acque. 
Similmente se mi riferirò allo Shuttle Enterprise lo chiamerò di "lui", ma se sto parlando dell'astronave dirò "lei". 
Ma seguirò l'uso corrente di dire "la Andrea Doria" e "la Garibaldi", ma anche per le sonde, che necessiterebbero un femminile "il Voyager 1, il Voyager 2, il Pioneer, il Venera 4, ecc". 
Corretto?

P.S. anche a me fa piacere il tono dialogatorio. Lo trovo molto gradevole e le vostre riflessioni interessanti e stimolanti.


----------



## giginho

Allora, per le sonde io uso sempre il femminile...se il nome richiede il maschile, tipo Voyager, antepongo la parola sonda e la rendo femminile: la sonda voyager. Se dicessi il voyager penserei che fosse un vettore spaziale o uno shuttle.

Per lo Shuttle, uso sempre il maschile: per esempio il Discovery


----------



## longplay

giginho said:


> Chiedo scusa se sembro un pidocchioso rompipalle ma vorrei sottolineare una cosa per puro piacere della conoscenza e non per sviare "l'articolatio". Shuttle = navetta spaziale; la sonda è cosa diversa. Cassini è una sonda (cfr qui) uno shuttle invece è questo. La principale differenza fra i due, almeno in teoria, è che lo shuttle rientra a terra (se gli ingegneri non sbagliassero i calcoli....) mentre la sonda vaga nello spazio e non fa rientro alla base.....questo in estrema sintesi.
> 
> Buona mattina a tutti!





Gommik, ti ricordo che Costa è nome di famiglia : i "Costa", anche se la nave ( e tutta la "Costa crociere") è da tempo proprietà di una società statunitense.Poi, per 
chiarire, la "Concordia" o il "Concordia" sono eguali, per me : hai ragione, si sceglie quasi caso per caso. Ciao.


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Gommik, ti ricordo che Costa è nome di famiglia : i "Costa", anche se la nave ( e tutta la "Costa crociere") è da tempo proprietà di una società statunitense.Poi, per
> chiarire, la "Concordia" o il "Concordia" sono eguali, per me : hai ragione, si sceglie quasi caso per caso. Ciao.



Sarò sincero, non capisco....ho ripetuto che uso il maschile per lo shuttle  e il femminile per le sonde e ho precisato che se il nome della sonda istiga al maschile antepongo la parola sonda...e questo nel mio primo post non c'era è una delucidazione che pensavo fosse utile. 

Non concordo con te sul fatto che si possa dire "il concordia" essendo essa una nave da crociera e non un incrociatore (per esempio)


----------



## Blackman

Gigì, in gergo, quasi sempre scherzosamente, l'aereo si chiama _aerodina_ e diventa femminile. L'ala, a dispetto di quel che sembra, è sempre una sola, formata da due _semiali_.



giginho said:


> Tendenzialmente gli aerei sono tutti maschili, vista anche la loro configurazione quando hanno ala a Delta (questa battuta è per intelletti raffinati  ) ma è "sempre" il sottinteso che ne detta il genere, su questo concordo con Mister T


----------



## Sempervirens

Blackman said:


> Gigì, in gergo, quasi sempre scherzosamente, l'aereo si chiama _aerodina_ e diventa femminile. L'ala, a dispetto di quel che sembra, è sempre una sola, formata da due _semiali_.



Scusa questa domanda,Blackman. Allora,dovendo descrivere un comunissimo aeroplano (come la maggior parte di noi lo immaginerebbe,monoplano),invece di affermare che ci sono due ali dovremmo invece far riferimento alla semiala destra e alla semiala sinistra? 

Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Sì.


Sempervirens said:


> Scusa questa domanda,Blackman. Allora,dovendo descrivere un comunissimo aeroplano (come la maggior parte di noi lo immaginerebbe,monoplano),invece di affermare che ci sono due ali dovremmo invece far riferimento alla semiala destra e alla semiala sinistra?
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

Amici,
non mi ha fatto particolarmente piacere passare gli ultimi venti minuti a sfrondare pesantemente questo thread di tutte le divagazioni, gli OT, le conversazioni _inter vos_, eccetera eccetera.
Ricordo a tutti, *specialmente a quei senior member che sembrano dimenticarli sin troppo spesso*, la regola #2 del forum, nonché questo avviso:
Importante --- a tutti gli utenti del forum

nonché il non trascurabile fatto che i riferimenti a, paragoni con e discussioni su altre lingue non sono permessi in *Solo Italiano*.

Riapro il thread con la speranza e la preghiera di non essere nuovamente costretta a intervenire.

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.

AGGIUNTA: per favore prima di intervenire verificate che il vostro messaggio risponda al quesito posto nella domanda iniziale, e che non si tratti, tra gli altri OT, di tecnicismi che nulla hanno a che fare con la natura linguistica di questo forum.


----------



## pizzi

Anja.Ann said:


> Ma di solito un mezzo (aereo, nave, motocicletta) viene conosciuto con il nome proprio che lo accompagna ... tant'è che tutti sanno cosa è una Vespa (... in Italia almeno)



Spesso sentivo dire _il Vespino_. Si riferisce forse al modello con minor cilindrata, anche se la forma del mezzo era sostanzialmente la stessa? Perché allora non _Vespina_? Anche qui vale il passaggio da (la) moto a (il) motorino?


----------



## Blackman

Bella questa non ci avevo mai pensato, nonostante tutti i vespini che ho modificato...forse perché in origine la vespa era 125cc e la versione più piccola di cilindrata, anzi il _modello piccolo_, il vespino 50cc, successivo.


pizzi said:


> Spesso sentivo dire _il Vespino_. Si riferisce forse al modello con minor cilindrata, anche se la forma del mezzo era sostanzialmente la stessa? Perché allora non _Vespina_? Anche qui vale il passaggio da (la) moto a (il) motorino?


----------



## Necsus

Gli alterati generalmente erano maschili, infatti c'era anche il Vespone (150). Però, almeno a Roma, si diceva anche la Vespetta (50).
Ma la Vespa è un vascello?


----------

